# Before/After Raw Stories With Pictures



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Would anyone like to post a short story about before and after Raw Diet and maybe the before and after pics? I think it would be a great thread to show the amazing effects the Raw diet can have on a dog. I'd love to hear about and see some stories, even if it was years ago! TIA!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Dunno if Ris' story counts. She was a rescue and, when I got her, was about 36 lbs and underweight. Not sure what she ate in her previous home but was on Science Diet for the week she spent at the shelter.
























And here are some of her now, solid muscle:


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I can do the story as the biggest changes don't show up in pictures.

I have one very very very picky girl, (GSD/Collie mix)tried every kind of kibble out there and every day at feeding time I got the "look", you know the "you expect me to eat that" look. I tried adding all kinds of stuff to the kibble but feeding was always a fight. So one day I just took the plunge and switched to raw. It was an instant success, she eats everything now and there is no fight at all. Her fur is like silk and her teeth are so white and perfect. She is also much more playful.

I do a raw/kibble mix with my other two

My Echo is is a mix as well she is a GSD/Rotti mix, and tends to be on the heavy side and lags behind when playing ball with the other dogs, she has the wonderful coat now and can actually catch up to the other dogs. HUGE improvement. 

And Cyrus the GSD, much better coat and much smaller poop!!!

Wait, I lied, here is a picture of my Stella after her very first raw meal


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I can't give the raw diet ALL the credit for Sadie's change. Some of it was just her GETTING food and us caring for her eyes. But I don't think she would have changed as much and as quickly if it weren't for the diet.

These are the pictures from the rescue groups website - where I first saw her:



















When we first got her:



















After only 9 days her eyes changed dramatically - notice the hair growth too:










I would attribute the amount of change in her eyes to the ointment we were using but the speed of change to both the ointment AND diet. The hair regrowth was all due to nutrition.

This was Sadie only 2 months after she came to us:










Here is a comparison photo. Notice there was only 33 days time between the two photos:











My other raw fed foster story will have to wait until I get home this weekend.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Lauri, I have been looking all over the net for the Sadie Story that you did. It isn't on RawDogRanch, is it? That story truly inspired me to put Grimm on raw! (Did you see the post about his metamorphosis on raw, by the way?)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope - she has her own website:

Sadie's website 


Yes - I was quite amazed at the changes!!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, Lauri!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Meant to add ... what really amazed me was that he was relatively healthy before you switched him. He wasn't like Sadie or my other foster - in really bad shape to begin with.

So, when people feeding kibble say "my dog is already healthy" I can show them pictures of Grimm and say "This owner thought the same thing".


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

But Lauri, Sadie's story really inspired me-- because Grimm wasn't healthy! He had 1)chronic diarrhea (all pancreatic, thyroid, and SIBO tests were within normal range-- and he was on a snobby, hoity-toity, premium grain-free kibble)2)mysterious itchies 3)Almost NO coat-- a brittle, crispy-crunchy, sparse, short coat.. think of a shaved salt-n-pepper Schnauzer.. and the worst: 

Grimm stayed STUCK developmentally for an entire year-- until I put him on raw. He looked like a 7 - 8 month old at age 18 months. Emotionally, physically, mentally-- he just stopped at age 7 months..... until the raw. NOW his coat came in, his muscles filled out, his hips, shoulders and head has gotten wider-- all in 3.5 months on raw. He gained 12 lbs of solid muscle. No more diarrhea-- ever. No itchies. He cane settle, calm himself, focus, and concentrate when we train now. On kibble, he was more jittery... and it was a grain-free kibble, too!

Sadie's story made me feel that yes, I CAN put my dog with chronic diarrhea on raw. All bloodwork had been done and was normal-- I had nothing to lose. And he is doing amazing!


----------

